# Screen Room



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

After hand to hand combat with mosquitos this last camping trip, we decided to take the plunge and invest in a screen room. It's an A&E and we bought it from Camping World. It was on sale for just under $400.00 plus sales tax.



















We barely got it installed before it started raining. I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to take it down. I want to let it get really dry before I store it in the bag.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That looks so great! Sounds like you got a nice deal there...don't mosquitos just pi$$ you off????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks great Dan







It is almost the length of the trailer ............. wow.
I've been thinking about getting one ever since we saw Hootbob's.

Tami


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have one just like it................................on my wish list that is!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Dan
You won't regret it
one tip for quick setup is to leave the front panel in one full piece that will safe you time

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> we decided to take the plunge and invest in a screen room.


Dan, we bought one about a month ago and have not regretted it, as a matter of fact, I can't believe we got along without it for so long!

Enjoy!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> That's great Dan
> You won't regret it
> one tip for quick setup is to leave the front panel in one full piece that will safe you time
> 
> Don


Don,

Thanks for the tip. Setting it up in your driveway is one thing. The real test will be at a campsite.

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

you'll get the hang of it
So far we have it down to about 7 minutes to set it up

Don


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Is that the Pattio Room?


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a great add on! You can also get them with roll up panels that cover the screens in cold or inclement weather. Enjoy!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Another tip if you want is
We turned ours inside out that way if it rain the water runs off the privacy panels and not soaking the screen
Plus if the wind blows it blows against the panel and doesn't bellow the panels on the inside plus the wind can't get inside then
Just a thought

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Canadiansue said:


> Another tip if you want is
> We turned ours inside out that way if it rain the water runs off the privacy panels and not soaking the screen
> Plus if the wind blows it blows against the panel and doesn't bellow the panels on the inside plus the wind can't get inside then
> Just a thought
> ...


Thanks again Don. I thought about that while installing it. but did not do it this time. We might try it when we next set it up at a campground.

Dan


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We use the same one. I have set up by myself but that is not much fun. Hard to feed the front wall into the awning rail. We also put up insideout to protect frm the rain. 
Jared


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We don't have an add-a-room now but, when we were in pop-up land we did.
The privacy panels were on the outside. I wonder why the patti-o-room 
isn't that way??? You'd think they would have figured out that the panels blow in









BTW it's a GREAT mod! I'd like one of I had a larger awning... one that extended 
the length of the camper not just half.

MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It looks great...and for $400, how can you go wrong?

Thor


----------

